# ff containers



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

Anyone ever had trouble breeding FF's in mason jars? I used to use them when I had darts before, but always had a problem with fungus, black plague, etc. Then a guy told me that the opening on mason jars was too big and lets in too many problems. He told me he used sterilized Nantucket Nectar juice jars with foam plugs cut from foam from a fabric store and had no problems.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I've been using Mason jars for 9 years now.

The only problem I have with them is *washing* them all!

That's bs that he told you.

When humidity is high (summer) I use one layer of coffee filter to cover. 

When humidity is low (winter) I fold the coffee filter in half to hold moisture in better.

Like I said - 9 years. No problems.

If you're having mold problems. Clean out your Mason jars well and then run them through a dishwasher. 

Then after you've put in your media, and before you put in flies (obviously), nuke (microwave) the media for a bit.

THIS will kill off your mold/fungus.

I've never had to resort to that - but it's what you need to do to have "clean" containers. You may want to look at your source flies also.

s


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I used them for a long time with no issue, but have recently switched to the plastic cups and love them. Just less work.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I use sobe bottle


----------



## Christian (Mar 8, 2004)

I use the water bottle.....


Every one have some bottle and go to waste... so my friend geep them for me cause I don't buy them....


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

The thing I dont't like about the mason jars is my media always turns to a runny mess in them after about 5 or 6 weeks when the flies have cycled a few times in it and it will run out when I try to knock the flies out to feed (just in the glass jars, not in the plastic deli cups). :?. I've never had problems with the jars and mold though. I still like the plastic 32 oz deli cups and reuse those over and over, just wash em out and soak them in a light bleach solution and rinse really good before you use them again and I have used them until they finally break. I've also found these plastic 40 oz jars that I've bought smooth river rocks in and have about 10 of them and they are excellent for raising hydei in. 

How do you get the flies IN the water bottles and Snapple jars to start the cultures without gettting them everywhere and without dusting them first to stop them from climbing everywhere? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

A funnel?


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

I use a funnel to move flies even between mason jars... you spill a lot less. I also use it to get them in the dusting cup.

Josh


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

I used to use a funnel. That ans constantly tapping them to the bottom so they don't climb out.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I use ziploc bags to transfer flies. I dump flies into the bag over a tank and then dump the flies from the bag into the new culture. I also dust in the ziplock bag. I find it is easier than using another cup.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

tad604 said:


> A funnel?


DUH! I knew that  *blonde moment*

And here I thought it was fun enough to see how many new cultures you could dump flies in, in a row without having them crawl out of before you got back to it to put the tops back on em :wink:


----------

